# comportement bizzare d'emerge lors d'un unmerge

## pums974

Bonjour,

J'ai constater que lorsque je veut supprimer portato, emerge est particulièrement bavard

```
sudo emerge --unmerge portato

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

 app-portage/portato

    selected: 0.14.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: app-portage/portato-0.14.1

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in:  5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging app-portage/portato-0.14.1...

<<< /var/tmp/binpkgs/app-portage/portato-0.14.1/temp/logging

<<< /var/tmp/binpkgs/app-portage/portato-0.14.1/homedir

<<< /var/run/pm-utils/pm-powersave/storage

<<< /var/run/pm-utils/pm-powersave

<<< /var/run/pm-utils

<<< /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage

...

<<< /media/DATA/Musiques/ECTS

...

```

Je suis très surpris de voir emerge se ballader dans DATA, tellement que je ne sais pas si je dois le laisser faire...

Que signifient ces lignes ????

```

...

<<< /var/run/pm-utils/pm-powersave

<<< /var/run/pm-utils

<<< /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage

...

<<< /media/DATA/Musiques/ECTS

...
```

Merci

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Portage & Programming to French where you'll hopefully get more attention.

- John

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Pour ton soucis, je sais pas trop, ton /var/db/pkg/ est peut-être corrompu...

----------

